# First-response aides may receive extra exam points



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

First-response aides may receive extra exam points 
By Matthew Keough/ [email protected] 
Friday, March 24, 2006

Deputy Chief Tom Walsh said his proposal to give extra credits to Malden auxiliary police and fire personnel who apply for full time work with the police or fire department is not just some way of helping out friends by giving them an advantage in one of the most sought after city positions.

Rather, Walsh said its both a way of recognizing the work of Malden's brave volunteers while also making sure the city's emergency workers are prepared for any emergency in a post-Sept. 11, 2001 world.

"This plan is way of creating an incentive to lure more emergency volunteer workers as well as a way to reward these people who are donating their time for Malden," Walsh said. "I don't see any problem with rewarding people who work 12 hours a week for free."

The proposal would grant auxiliary police and firefighters extra points towards their entrance exams for full time employment was accepted enthusiastically by City Council members.

Walsh said when he assumed his new role as the Director of Emergency Management last year one of his first goals was to beef up the numbers of auxiliary police officers and volunteer firemen in the city. Volunteer firemen donate 12 hours per week and auxiliary police officers typically log in hundreds of hours per year on the job. Malden does not have a volunteer Fire Department, so the volunteers work with the Malden Emergency Center which is headquarters in the Jackson Street parking garage.

Emergency center volunteers in particular showed their value in the last month as they provided invaluable assistance to the Fire Department as they struggled to control nine separate fires in wintry conditions, Walsh said.

"Our volunteers are out there during fires pumping water out of basements, providing lighting for our firemen," Walsh said. Walsh went on to note the work of the volunteers had ensured that a recent two-alarm fire on Salem Street was controlled, "without having to displace a soul."

Under Walsh's new proposal, volunteers would be able to receive credit that would be applied to their exam scores for either the police or fire entrance exam. Walsh said the move isn't merely to pat volunteer workers on the back, but to better meet state mandated procedures in place in case of a natural or manmade disaster.

The 60 or so volunteers Walsh is looking for would also be on call to open emergency shelters in light of any number of possible disaster scenarios.

"These guys are all receiving professional training and they would be needed to work at these shelters and be in charge of civilian volunteers," Walsh said.

Although applicants who have earned points as a volunteer would seem to have an advantage, Walsh said the extra points would never allow an applicant to supercede a military veteran, who is historically given preference when applying for a position with the police and fire departments.

Walsh said his proposal has been largely devoid of controversy, having passed muster with both police and fire union heads before receiving a positive vote from the City Council. The proposal will now head to the Massachusetts legislature, where Walsh said it will have the full support of Rep. Chris Fallon.

Even though some volunteers seek to use their expert training and experience as advantages for a future job application, Walsh noted many of his volunteers are lifelong members who have given up their time to help their city. But volunteer numbers can dwindle from time to time Walsh said, and providing the extra points may prove just enough incentive to keep up Malden's emergency volunteer personnel.

Static to Walsh's proposal came only in the form of one Malden resident, Malcolm Bennett, who warned council members that the plans could constitute discrimination by giving volunteers an unfair advantage over others who apply.

"I don't see this as discrimination or as being bad," Ward 5 John Furlong said. "It's a sacrifice [for the volunteers]. It's not like someone who takes the test just to take the test and then sits around waiting for the phone to ring."


----------

